
The world's first self-sailing, elec cargo ship to replace 40,000 diesel trucks - xbmcuser
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/05/22/worlds-first-self-sailing-electric-cargo-ship-set-replace-40000-diesel-trucks/#.tnw_4Nfc4uQg
======
roryisok
This is a step in the right direction. Cargo ships are serious polluters at
the moment, this won't replace them any time soon but its a start

